# Joanna Vardon



## FairyLights (10 June 2012)

see H&H news. That poor horse.


----------



## hayinamanger (10 June 2012)

Oh dear, very unfortunate alround.


----------



## Bennions Field (10 June 2012)

there were more than that one !  they are left of a small scrap of land every winter for the last 6-7 years at least, that i can remember, there are around 7-8 on one small paddock and 3-4 on another half the size.  there is never anything on the fields !  totally bare, and the horses, youngstock i think from the look of it, are all as poor   they have been giving them hay some days, but its gone within around 1 hr, so there isnt that much of it.  thank goodness someone has intervened, but i'm sure it will be as bad again next winter.  it says that the horses have been moved back to her own ground, but there are a few left, so i'm not sure what will happen to them???   

at least the RSPCA have got involved now so hopefully they will now get the help they deserve.  it was well known in the area as an issue but with such a person owning the horses, i think no one wanted to be the person to report them   or at least they thought the RSPCA wouldnt do anything.  

i've no doubt i will poss be shot down for voicing my opinion, but i'm just so glad the horses are now getting the attention they need


----------



## HappyHooves (10 June 2012)

Bennions Field said:



			there were more than that one !  they are left of a small scrap of land every winter for the last 6-7 years at least, that i can remember, there are around 7-8 on one small paddock and 3-4 on another half the size.  there is never anything on the fields !  totally bare, and the horses, youngstock i think from the look of it, are all as poor   they have been giving them hay some days, but its gone within around 1 hr, so there isnt that much of it.  thank goodness someone has intervened, but i'm sure it will be as bad again next winter.  it says that the horses have been moved back to her own ground, but there are a few left, so i'm not sure what will happen to them???   

at least the RSPCA have got involved now so hopefully they will now get the help they deserve.  it was well known in the area as an issue but with such a person owning the horses, i think no one wanted to be the person to report them   or at least they thought the RSPCA wouldnt do anything.  

i've no doubt i will poss be shot down for voicing my opinion, but i'm just so glad the horses are now getting the attention they need
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it is often the case that those people who are very well meaning and start up rescues, end up taking on a great deal more animals than they can care/ pay for. They seldom get financial help and certainly at 76 years old this poor lady would be struggling to look after a lot of horses. Is there no one else to work with her and help? And taking on more horses than your land can cope with is always risky. All horse owners know what a problem it can be to get someone else to look after only one or two horses when holidays or sickness mean that you can't do the jobs yourself. If you care for animals it would of course be hard to turn away another needy case and surely orphaned foals, and mares who have lost their foals would be so hard to turn away; maybe it's time that the Foal Bank looks to start up smaller regional centres carrying smaller numbers.
I do hope that the RSPCA involvement will mean help is on the way.


----------



## Superhot (10 June 2012)

I agree with you.  When I knew Mrs Varden some 25 years ago, you couldn't hope to find a more sincere, genuine and absolutely dedicated person.  She would take calls 24/7 in order to help distressed owners.  
At 76 years of age, and with a sick husband, she must be utterly exhausted.  There is no excuse for animal cruelty, but I really do not believe this will prove to be the case.
PLEASE, PLEASE, if you live within a reasonable distance of this lady, can you just call in and see what YOU can do to help at such a very difficult time. We all need help at some time in our lives, but we maybe don't always recognise it?  Isn't it better to help Mrs Varden and her horses get through this, rather than sit back in judgement and do nothing?


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 June 2012)

You won't be shot down by me Bennions Field.  I don't pass that way often but there have been horses in poor condition on that patch for many years.  
I do agree with  Superhot that Joanna Vardon is totally dedicated, and yes she has obviously had problems recently.  However as I understand it help has been offered in the past but she has turned it down.


----------



## lindajones (10 June 2012)

I went to an open day there many years ago and sadly it wasnt much different there then .   What a good idea to open regional foaling banks perhaps its something the forum could debate and look in to . We all need help at times .


----------



## Alec Swan (10 June 2012)

Reading between the lines,  and considering the thoughts of others,  I suspect that the "Ship needs a Pilot".

Alec.


----------



## Bennions Field (10 June 2012)

Superhot said:



			I agree with you.  When I knew Mrs Varden some 25 years ago, you couldn't hope to find a more sincere, genuine and absolutely dedicated person.  She would take calls 24/7 in order to help distressed owners.  
At 76 years of age, and with a sick husband, she must be utterly exhausted.  There is no excuse for animal cruelty, but I really do not believe this will prove to be the case.
PLEASE, PLEASE, if you live within a reasonable distance of this lady, can you just call in and see what YOU can do to help at such a very difficult time. We all need help at some time in our lives, but we maybe don't always recognise it?  Isn't it better to help Mrs Varden and her horses get through this, rather than sit back in judgement and do nothing?
		
Click to expand...

Superhot, sadly i live around 20-25 miles away, and i have 7 of my own to look after already !  i know how hard it is to keep on top of things as i also work full time as well as look after mine, ranging from youngstock to a 29 year old.. i'm just pleased that something has finally started to be done about things, and that its finally out in the open about how poor these horses are.  they really are as bad as the photo in H&H


----------



## Maesfen (10 June 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			You won't be shot down by me Bennions Field.  I don't pass that way often but there have been horses in poor condition on that patch for many years.  
I do agree with  Superhot that Joanna Vardon is totally dedicated, and yes she has obviously had problems recently.  However as I understand it help has been offered in the past but she has turned it down.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither.

Neighbours and friends have offered help but had it thrown back at them, she has been her own worst enemy and it's been going on for years.  Contrary to her own advice to others, she has continued to breed without moving any on to the detriment of her stock .  I could say a lot more but won't, enough to say I'm glad her card is marked now, it's gone on far too long already.


----------



## HappyHooves (10 June 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Me neither.

Neighbours and friends have offered help but had it thrown back at them, she has been her own worst enemy and it's been going on for years.  Contrary to her own advice to others, she has continued to breed without moving any on to the detriment of her stock .  I could say a lot more but won't, enough to say I'm glad her card is marked now, it's gone on far too long already.
		
Click to expand...

So you wouldn't think of helping now when clearly things have become too much for her? I wonder how often other posters here have said No to help because they didn't want to appear that they couldn't cope. Maybe the time is ripe now for all who say I TOLD YOU SO or GLAD SHE HAS HER CARD MARKED to see what they can do for the sake of the horses that they cared so much about that they called the RSPCA years ago - since they say its been going on for years?


----------



## Clippy (10 June 2012)

She's helped a hell of a lot of people for a lot of years, obviously she's been struggling with things and is getting older and that's no excuse for neglecting animals but I hope people remember the good she's done. 

All very sad, but I feel she deserves to be cut some slack for all she's given over the years. She's not a deliberately cruel person IMHO


----------



## Maesfen (10 June 2012)

You've missed the point entirely, sorry.  The offers of help have been repeatedly made for several years and only recently I heard of how neighbours had had their ears bitten off when they offered extra fodder in bad weather.  You can only do and say so much for someone who is too high handed to accept help in any shape or form and refuses to have  you on the bank at all.
There are umpteen very decently bred horses there, not just on that field by the roundabout and they will all be totally traumatised when it eventually comes to moving them as they have had very little handling over the years and what they have had hasn't been the best.

If it takes some form of authority to get through to her then sobeit but please don't say she has been left to do it herself, the offers of help have always been there, she was just too pig headed to take it.


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 June 2012)

HappyHooves said:



			So you wouldn't think of helping now when clearly things have become too much for her? I wonder how often other posters here have said No to help because they didn't want to appear that they couldn't cope. Maybe the time is ripe now for all who say I TOLD YOU SO or GLAD SHE HAS HER CARD MARKED to see what they can do for the sake of the horses that they cared so much about that they called the RSPCA years ago - since they say its been going on for years?
		
Click to expand...

As Maesfen says you are missing the point, help has been offered and turned down.  I also believe RSPCA were contacted a few years ago, but as the horses were being fed, though presumably not enough, they didn't take any action.
Also I am pretty sure these aren't rescue horses, or even mares and foals helped through the foaling bank, but horses of her own.


----------



## Superhot (10 June 2012)

OK, I'm sorry I hadn't realised so many of you had tried to help.  I still stand by my original thoughts, that this was certainly a lady who has helped so many selflessly for many years. If offers of help have been refused, then more forceful representation to the RSPCA, ILPH etc should have been made.  A call to the Racing fraturnity might have helped.  After all, it is the animals you want to help and you are concerned for.  There are always ways round these problems...

Perhaps Mrs Varden is suffering from a form of dementia?  It is something that could happen to any of us at any time.  I would certainly hope my friends care enough about me and my animals, to take the appropriate action if I started to fail to look after them properly.  I might make a fuss and be hugely hurt, but I can truthfully say (being of sound mind at the moment) that is what I would want them to do.  None of us who have loved our animals would willingly cause them to suffer, surely???


----------



## Maesfen (10 June 2012)

The horses belong to her, they are not rescues, she has bred them knowing that there are 30 or more already in the fields that haven't had a tap done to them for years, probably since they were foals so it's not as if she doesn't have a clue what she's doing by breeding even more.  Some will be as old as 8 at least that I know of.

I agree, she has been absolutely brilliant but she can't see or accept that she needs help.  Some time ago they found umpteen unpaid in cheques in a pile with no contact details so they couldn't be returned for updating; a huge amount (talking of several thousand) of money lost for the fund; it was just shrugged it off as one of those things.  Sorry, decent people donated that money and she's thrown it away by being unhelpable.


----------



## FairyLights (10 June 2012)

Thank goodness the RSPCA has stepped in. She doesnt sound as if she's got dementia as she has had the wit to state that its because of her husbands illness. It beggers belief as to why people will keep on  breeding horses when the have too many already.
This happened in an Arabian stud many years ago now the owner couldnt accept that the prices had dropped from their hey day and that her bloodlines were unfashionable. She kept breeding and inbreeding too. Eventually BHS Welfare stepped in rescued the horses and she went into a retirement home. All very sad.
Its time ALL studs should be licened with an annual inspection made.
I also hope H&H do a follow up article about this and interview those whoes help was turned down. The whole thing is a disgraceful set of events.


----------



## tristar (10 June 2012)

i feel sorry for the horses left and not looked after and handled, and yes it is wrong to keep on breeding especially in the current climate, but i remember one early morning when a foal was struggling to survive after its birth and the inexperienced owner was desperate, said what can i do , i said ring miss vardon, they did, and she did all in her power to help them, sadly the foal did not survive, but miss vardon was there and gave generously all the help she could with no reward.

there comes a time when we will become older, some will deal with it better than others, its important  to think ahead and make provision for our animals, but a major illness of miss vardon's husband on top of all she does give and growing older is probably too much for anyone to cope with.

her strong personality and willingness to support others, is now playing against her, she needs to accept that it is time stop breeding and sit back, or indeed start to look after herself a bit more.


----------



## Superhot (10 June 2012)

Mrs Varden was so completely bowled over by the first cheque she ever received, suggesting she turn her good work into a charity.  She was extremely humbled and couldn't believe that anyone regarded her work as worthy enough.  The help she gave people was done out of a genuine love of horses and was freely given.  I think that she ultimately wanted to build a viewing gallery, so that she could offer training to others to continue her work.  I moved away from the area some 25 years ago, so do not know if she managed to achieve this?
Surely, keeping unbanked cheques for so long that they are out of date, is NOT the action of someone in their right mind?


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 June 2012)

I wish I could be around when you lot hit 76 and see what you say then.This lady has over the years saved many a foal.
OK she is a strong willed person, and you need to be to successed in what you do, she has turned away help, but how was it offered and her hubby not very well and you so called animal lovers have piled in, saying we said this and that and taking a wonderful womans reputaion away.Shame on you and the bl***dy RSCPA.


----------



## FairyLights (10 June 2012)

So its ok to leave horses to starve in the cold providing you also help others with their horses?


----------



## HappyHooves (10 June 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			I wish I could be around when you lot hit 76 and see what you say then.This lady has over the years saved many a foal.
OK she is a strong willed person, and you need to be to successed in what you do, she has turned away help, but how was it offered and her hubby not very well and you so called animal lovers have piled in, saying we said this and that and taking a wonderful womans reputaion away.Shame on you and the bl***dy RSCPA.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my point.


----------



## Moomin1 (10 June 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			I wish I could be around when you lot hit 76 and see what you say then.This lady has over the years saved many a foal.
OK she is a strong willed person, and you need to be to successed in what you do, she has turned away help, but how was it offered and her hubby not very well and you so called animal lovers have piled in, saying we said this and that and taking a wonderful womans reputaion away.Shame on you and the bl***dy RSCPA.
		
Click to expand...

What, shame on the RSPCA for stepping in and ensuring the welfare of her horses AND working with her to make improvements?!!  Seriously?!!! 

Now who is the 'so called animal lover'.  I suppose you would have wanted things to carry on the way they were?


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 June 2012)

Horseforever1, ask the many people she has helped over the years and there are some very happy people including the royals. It states in the H/H that these horses were in some else care are you saying she is a liar.


----------



## FairyLights (10 June 2012)

I'm not saying she HASNT help people and foals and mares over the years , she HAS! That , however, does not excuse the state of the horse pictured in H&H news. Its a walking skeleton. THANK GOODNESS THE RSPCA HAVE STEPPED IN. The woman is obviously incapable of looking after her animals NOW. Maybe deliberately maybe not, whatever the reason her horses are suffering.


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 June 2012)

And the RSPCA step in again to save what!! 14 dumped dead colt foals in Wales.Think not thats to much like hassle and where would the money come from, going up against the travellers. So they hit easy target like Joanna Vardon and if it wasn't for her many a foal would have died or is it because many are thoughbreds that she saved you dislike.


----------



## Moomin1 (10 June 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			And the RSPCA step in again to save what!! 14 dumped dead colt foals in Wales.Think not thats to much like hassle and where would the money come from, going up against the travellers. So they hit easy target like Joanna Vardon and if it wasn't for her many a foal would have died or is it because many are thoughbreds that she saved you dislike.[/QUOTE

That's ok then - we should all just leave them to starve!! 

And by the way, the RSPCA have and do regularly prosecute travellers.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 June 2012)

Yes tell me about itShame on you all for dragging a good lady's name into the mud.


----------



## shep3 (10 June 2012)

Moomin1 said:





Echo Bravo said:



			And the RSPCA step in again to save what!! 14 dumped dead colt foals in Wales.Think not thats to much like hassle and where would the money come from, going up against the travellers. So they hit easy target like Joanna Vardon and if it wasn't for her many a foal would have died or is it because many are thoughbreds that she saved you dislike.[/QUOTE

That's ok then - we should all just leave them to starve!! 

And by the way, the RSPCA have and do regularly prosecute travellers.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the RSPCA are turning a blind eye here at the moment.........Appleby. Just may be there are too many of them, they would rather eat an ice cream instead.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moomin1 (10 June 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			Yes tell me about itShame on you all for dragging a good lady's name into the mud.
		
Click to expand...

Why, are you a member of the travelling community who has been prosecuted?  You make it sound that way!  

As for dragging a good lady's name into the mud - the situation IS AS IT IS, there is no dressing it up or covering it up - she has allowed things to get that bad.  If you find that acceptable then I fear for your horses too.


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 June 2012)

No to question 1 and my 5 horses are in the peak of health thank you very much and their ages are from 16 years to 1year and have owned and bred horses for 40 years,but yes the yearling I bought from some traveller friends and he wasn't handled and his feet could be a lot better but we are getting there.


----------



## Superhot (10 June 2012)

No one is saying the situation is acceptable, far from it.  Can we please not reduce this very sad situation into a slanging match, but rather think in what way we can help, be it fostering horses or whatever is required?


----------



## pookie (11 June 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			...you so called animal lovers have piled in...Shame on you and the bl***dy RSCPA.
		
Click to expand...

That's something of an odd line to throw in there, considering the nature of people's statements on this thread. It's precisely *because* we're animal lovers we are appalled at the state of horses like this. It almost sounds as if you think animal lovers should be less outraged 



Echo Bravo said:



			...taking a wonderful womans reputaion away...
		
Click to expand...

No one's reputation is more important than the unnecessary suffering of living creatures.



Echo Bravo said:



			Shame on you and the bl***dy RSCPA.
		
Click to expand...

I have no love for the RSPCA, but I think they should be stepping in *more* often, not less.

Your priorities seem a little mixed up. Animals have been suffering and that is unacceptable, regardless of Miss Vardon's personal situation. Whoever has allowed these animals to get to this state should be prosecuted, whether that is the owner or the person they were allegedly entrusted to.


----------



## BBH (11 June 2012)

I doubt the horses starving now care too much that their owner has helped others to live.

I don't know the lady and have no axe to grind but whatever the issues she has to recognise that the time has come to sign over the horses she has left for them to stand any chance of a useful healthy life.

I totally agree that all breeders should be fully regulated and annual checks carried out. To carry on breeding in the current climate is irresponsible unless you are breeding top quality stock with homes awaiting.


----------



## Archangel (11 June 2012)

BBH said:



			I doubt the horses starving now care too much that their owner has helped others to live.

I don't know the lady and have no axe to grind but whatever the issues she has to recognise that the time has come to sign over the horses she has left for them to stand any chance of a useful healthy life.

I totally agree that all breeders should be fully regulated and annual checks carried out. To carry on breeding in the current climate is irresponsible unless you are breeding top quality stock with homes awaiting.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  Joanna has done such a brilliant job but old age is upon her now and I hope she gets the help she needs too, as well as the horses.  It often happens that people who have been brilliant with their animals suddenly appear on cruelty charges, something that would never have happened in their prime.  They just can't cope anymore.


----------



## chrissie1 (11 June 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Me neither.

Neighbours and friends have offered help but had it thrown back at them, she has been her own worst enemy and it's been going on for years.  Contrary to her own advice to others, she has continued to breed without moving any on to the detriment of her stock .  I could say a lot more but won't, enough to say I'm glad her card is marked now, it's gone on far too long already.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't read past this post but am in complete agreement.  The only times we ever went past her place in summer the fields were full of ragwort and the horses poor looking.  I have seen the stock at shows too and while some were looking good they weren't all.  I don't devalue the work she has done in the least, but still have the memory of the manner in which she dealt with a devastated friend when she rang her as the vet was putting her mare to sleep after foaling.

I hope the RSPCA don't think their job is now over with this person, it won't be.  I wonder what Blue Chip make of this since she was in their ads?  This has perhaps already been covered.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (11 June 2012)

I use to ride horses for johanna, she is very eccentric but dearly loves her horses and she is a very proud lady and possibly feels asking for help is showing that she has failed, which she has not, she is getting older and  things have got possibly too much for her. 
HHO is sometimes a great thing but all too often it turns into a slanging match and so very judgemental....I didnt realise the was so many perfect people around until I came onto HHO


----------



## Alec Swan (11 June 2012)

RebelRebel said:



			....... Joanna has done such a brilliant job but old age is upon her now and I hope she gets the help she needs too, as well as the horses.  It often happens that people who have been brilliant with their animals suddenly appear on cruelty charges, something that would never have happened in their prime.  They just can't cope anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of good posts on here,  Maesfen et all,  but the above seems to me to accept that the subject of this thread,  has reached the end of a specific road and that help in a practical form must be put in place.  By *"Put in place"* I mean that a refusal to accept that help will instigate immediate proceedings through the Courts.  If that's the only way that she will accept help and advice,  then so be it.

That the wonderful and worthy reputation of this woman and her work has been tarnished,  will be obvious,  but with an acceptance from her that life has rather over-powered her,  the situation is not lost.

When reason doesn't work,  then force will.

Alec.


----------



## brighteyes (11 June 2012)

Superhot said:



			Mrs Varden was so completely bowled over by the first cheque she ever received, suggesting she turn her good work into a charity.  She was extremely humbled and couldn't believe that anyone regarded her work as worthy enough.  The help she gave people was done out of a genuine love of horses and was freely given.  I think that she ultimately wanted to build a viewing gallery, so that she could offer training to others to continue her work.  I moved away from the area some 25 years ago, so do not know if she managed to achieve this?
Surely, keeping unbanked cheques for so long that they are out of date, is NOT the action of someone in their right mind?

Click to expand...

I agree. And until a recognised body WITH TEETH, is able to drop things and attend a scene of reported neglect and act spontaneously by shipping in the required emergency rations/shelter or instant removal, you are going to get people offering help and wihdrawing from the situation if challenged by the owner/mistreater.  They have no backup as witnesses to neglect.

And *now* she sees Alec's post - it looks like sycophancy!


----------



## chrissie1 (11 June 2012)

The horses we used to see were, at the very least, the very least, 10 years ago.  This is not a new issue due to her husband being ill, and her age.


----------



## Hollycatt (11 June 2012)

I don't know her personally and have not seen the article. I do know she helped a lot of people in the past. At her age I would also suspect dementia. By the sounds of it is good the horses were removed. I do think it is sad however that there was a need to publicise it to the press and have it all over H & H etc.  Why could the horses not just be removed and properly taken care of and the old woman left alone? Bad enough to lose your horses but to be publicly humiliated as well when you are old and sick is a shame.


----------



## Maesfen (11 June 2012)

Superhot said:



			Surely, keeping unbanked cheques for so long that they are out of date, is NOT the action of someone in their right mind?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they weren't kept deliberately as such, they just got buried under the sea of paper there which was never moved then got forgotten about in the rush to help everyone else; it's easily done, I've done it myself (only with one cheque though and I soon hunted for it! )


----------



## EAST KENT (11 June 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			I wish I could be around when you lot hit 76 and see what you say then.This lady has over the years saved many a foal.
OK she is a strong willed person, and you need to be to successed in what you do, she has turned away help, but how was it offered and her hubby not very well and you so called animal lovers have piled in, saying we said this and that and taking a wonderful womans reputaion away.Shame on you and the bl***dy RSCPA.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree,so many perfect people around are`nt there? I won`t be around to watch all these paragons continue their perfect care into their nineties though.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 June 2012)

Hollycatt said:



			I don't know her personally and have not seen the article. I do know she helped a lot of people in the past. At her age I would also suspect dementia. By the sounds of it is good the horses were removed. I do think it is sad however that there was a need to publicise it to the press and have it all over H & H etc.  Why could the horses not just be removed and properly taken care of and the old woman left alone? Bad enough to lose your horses but to be publicly humiliated as well when you are old and sick is a shame.
		
Click to expand...

This, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## chrissie1 (11 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Totally agree,so many perfect people around are`nt there? I won`t be around to watch all these paragons continue their perfect care into their nineties though.
		
Click to expand...

My OH had a heart attack, we are both pensioners.  My horses didn't suffer at all while he was ill, not one little bit.

Which isn't saying that he was neglected either before someone says I value my horses higher than my OH.


----------



## EAST KENT (11 June 2012)

Well good for you.


----------



## BBH (11 June 2012)

chrissie1 said:



			My OH had a heart attack, we are both pensioners.  My horses didn't suffer at all while he was ill, not one little bit.

Which isn't saying that he was neglected either before someone says I value my horses higher than my OH.
		
Click to expand...

Good quote.

People always try and justify cruelty in some way .

Oh I was too ill, poor, someone's died, lost my job blah blah.

Its nothing to do with being perfect . Whilst people are busy calling others ' perfect' this womans horses are starving. Its always the animals who suffer. Its worse here because offers of help appear to have been made and she preferred to let her horses starve than take a hit on her pride and accept some help. Selfish. 

Loads of people have the @hit hit the fan at some point in their lives and their animals don't starve. Its about managing / planning your animals care in all eventualities and if you don't have adequate backup then consider moving them on to someone who does.


----------



## chrissie1 (11 June 2012)

Exactly BBH, and East Kent, yes it was good for me, wasn't easy for me though.  I only made the point since you felt that she had extenuating circumstances, which as has been pointed out by BBH, happens to a lot of people.

But as I posted earlier, I have seen for myself the conditions in which the horses that were on plain view were kept, this was going back a long time, and not just a one off.  Had this been the first intimation of neglect I'd have had a lot more sympathy for her.


----------



## hayinamanger (11 June 2012)

Ok, she has let her life spiral out of control, it's now being sorted.  She's a high profile case, she's helped a lot of people and horses.  She's 79 and people are circling her and baying for her blood.  Can't we just let it go now?


----------



## Amymay (11 June 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			She's 79 and people are circling her and baying for her blood.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen no evidence of posters baying for blood.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (11 June 2012)

How many horses have died at the hands of johanna vardon???
 I know of 100s she has helped.....oh have those been forgotten!!!
 The are worse things going on in the world!!  When will people realise we are not all perfect (unlike 90% of HHO users!) She has made mistakes, who can honestly say they have never made a mistake!!!!!!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (11 June 2012)

I was planning to rent the annex of her house when I was at the local uni. I met her, and had a small tour around the yard at the back of the house. The house and stables and land were obviously too much for her (6 years ago now) and needed some repair works. 

She is a very strong willed individual, very assertive, and it seems that the stubborness that was her virtue in her younger days is now hindering her. The youngsters I saw, and fed, in one of her barns looked to be in good health, and the horses turned out on the fields at longstow looked happy and healthy. It's just a shame she won't accept the help being offered. She would be an incredible woman to learn from- she has so much experiance! 

I know someone whose mother worked on the yard when JV's mum was running it- she was a formidable woman by all accounts!


----------



## Wundahorse (11 June 2012)

Sounds as if Mrs Varden has been struggling to cope for years,but she lacks the temerity to accept help and guidance from those who have been willing to support her.I do not know her personally and wonder if it is pride or arrogance that intereferes with her insight.It is such a shame as she is a well known,respected person.It may also be that she is in the earlier stages of dementia as subtle changes in a persons ability to function can be an indicator.My WB is by a stallion who stood at end house stud (Dwilliam Courage)thus without Mrs Varden we would not have our lovely boy.I would like to think the RSPCA are assisting her to begin the daunting task of sorting things out to ensure there is a solution to this desperate situation.


----------



## henryhorn (11 June 2012)

I agree with Superhot, Mrs Vardon has advised via the Foaling Bank service probably thousands not hundreds of people over the years. 
At 76 she should probably stop keeping horses and retire especially if her husband is ill too. 
I doubt she would accept help easily but if it were offered it would be good. 
On the scale of things this lady has done far more to help horses than harm them, perhaps it's time she accepted some help back.  For goodness sake she is nearer 80 than 50, and probably got overwhelmed, I know she has always put others before herself so no, I won't cast the first stone either. I just hope homes can be found for the stock she has and she can have some sort of retirement.


----------



## henryhorn (11 June 2012)

Just read Maesfen's reply so it sounds as if she really does need to rethink what she is doing. Having spoken to her by phone in the past the description of her going her own way sounds right, but has she no family who can persuade her to retire gracefully?
Such a shame it has come to this for her horses and her.


----------



## christine48 (11 June 2012)

Let's not forget the good work she had done over the years finding foster mares. Hopefully she will get the help she needs.


----------



## EAST KENT (11 June 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Ok, she has let her life spiral out of control, it's now being sorted.  She's a high profile case, she's helped a lot of people and horses.  She's 79 and people are circling her and baying for her blood.  Can't we just let it go now?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly;and by the way Chrissie you missed the sarcastic innuendo. If any of you have achieved as much good as this indomitable lady has in the horse world by her age ,I will salute you.
    Someone with her depth of experience has so much knowledge to give ,listen ,learn,respect.  It  is far too easy to "dis" the likes of her , now she needs help ,and is getting it.
  How I loath self rightuous youngsters who do not admit that someone  just might not cope anymore due to age or finance. That is not a crime,it must be very hard to admit help is needed .Have sympathy,it might be you one day.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 June 2012)

A few of us commenting on here can certainly not be described as youngsters!  Sadly it seems quite common that well respected people struggle as they get older, I am sure you are aware of how often it happens with dog breeders East Kent.  However, I don't really think that means that animals in poor condition can be ignored just because their owner is getting on a bit.


----------



## Dolcé (12 June 2012)

I've just read the article and don't really understand some of the comments on here.  It clearly says that the horses were in the care of somebody else (who has also been advised by the RSPCA) and JV is clearly upset that her horses were in this condition.  Does anybody know the circumstances of the arrangement made to care for them, was somebody being paid to look after them.  I am not really sure how she can be blamed for this other than obviously not checking they were being cared for properly, but at 76 with a gravely ill husband and, I assume, the horses with someone she trusted, perhaps she can be forgiven that.  People are so quick to jump on others when they are down!  The RSPCA haven't removed the horses, they obviously believe her 'story' so, just for once, why can't it be the truth!


----------



## Wundahorse (12 June 2012)

Maesfen knows the situation very well and has posted to this effect to inform people that Mrs Varden has not been on top of the stud for some time,as she has aged and struggled with her committments.Maesfen implies that the other horses were kept elsewhere but the ones at End House stud were still not adequatly attended too.It is a shame as JS has done a lot of good work over the years and helped and saved a lot of foals and mares.It sounds is if she did not know when it was time to step back and let others take over the responsibility of managing the NFB and the stud.I am sure when i am of a certain age i will find it difficult to accept i can't do what i once did.


----------



## Maesfen (12 June 2012)

Can I just point out that JV's place is Meretown Stud and not End House Stud; don't want the latter to be drawn into this at all as they are miles away near Guisburn!


----------



## stoneybroke (12 June 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Me neither.

Neighbours and friends have offered help but had it thrown back at them, she has been her own worst enemy and it's been going on for years.  Contrary to her own advice to others, she has continued to breed without moving any on to the detriment of her stock .  I could say a lot more but won't, enough to say I'm glad her card is marked now, it's gone on far too long already.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## applecart14 (13 June 2012)

Superhot said:



			PLEASE, PLEASE, if you live within a reasonable distance of this lady, can you just call in and see what YOU can do to help at such a very difficult time. We all need help at some time in our lives, but we maybe don't always recognise it?  Isn't it better to help Mrs Varden and her horses get through this, rather than sit back in judgement and do nothing?
		
Click to expand...

That is such a nice statement and I agree with you wholeheartedly.  This lady had given her life to her 'cause' and I think its sad that people can take the stance that she has been cruel.  She is just struggling and I feel for her, I really do she is a great woman.


----------



## TURBOBERT (7 February 2017)

applecart14 said:



			That is such a nice statement and I agree with you wholeheartedly.  This lady had given her life to her 'cause' and I think its sad that people can take the stance that she has been cruel.  She is just struggling and I feel for her, I really do she is a great woman.
		
Click to expand...


I have a standing order running to the Vardon Trust to help with the excellent work she was doing.  Can someone tell me if it is continuing or shall I stop contributing?


----------



## Alec Swan (7 February 2017)

Does anyone know if the plight of JV,  her husband and their horses has been resolved?  I hope that it has and I hope that I'm asking for old-news which has bypassed me!

Alec.


----------



## Damnation (7 February 2017)

It looks like she had to sell after some substantial injuries:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...-founder-johanna-vardon-selling-horses-503932


----------

